# bionic pharmaceuticals. anyone tried?



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

im just having a nosey around different sites "window" shopping for my next cycle.

came across a site selling bionic pharmaceuticals claiming its WHO-GMP certified, which means it should be better than ugl

i had a look but cant see anything about it


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

bump!!

would like to know if anyone has tried??


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ill let you know shortly. I have a cycle planned for March and the postman was kind enough to deliver this


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Got some of this on the way


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill let you know shortly. I have a cycle planned for March and the postman was kind enough to deliver this
> 
> View attachment 110418
> View attachment 110419
> ...


Tren ace and test eth? Why the 2 esters?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

great name ...lol wasnt steve austin on that in 70s ??


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Tren ace and test eth? Why the 2 esters?


ace for the tren so that if it disagrees with me I can have it out of my system in two days, E for the Test as Test and I are old friends :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks very good mate. I hope you enjoy sounds like good gear


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Is this just oil? Oil and eo? Just eo?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

It doesn't state the ingredients but with the doses they come in id imagine oil. But thats just an assumption


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i got a response from a source that BP do not use eo in any of their oils. they use grapeseed oil as the carrier


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

safc49 said:


> i got a response from a source that BP do not use eo in any of their oils. they use grapeseed oil as the carrier


well tell them to email me back haha


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> well tell them to email me back haha


Did you get a email back from them mate? what stuff you gonna use of there's?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv getn some myself will be starting cycle in a week or 2 I hope once I get the rest of my peds in, I was suposed to start my bulk at new year but sh1t keeps coming up. Now I'm moving home in about 10days so I might just wait till I'm moved before I start. I was going to go with bsi then a homebrew idea, but the banks fukd my payment to the raws guy thinking it was fraud and some1else was using my bank details so iv had a right fuk on getting my cash bank in my account instead of being stuck in limbo, but then these popped up, so gana give this ago.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

no1_gym said:


> Did you get a email back from them mate? what stuff you gonna use of there's?


No mate not as of yet. Hoping to use there sustanon


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Iv getn some myself will be starting cycle in a week or 2 I hope once I get the rest of my peds in, I was suposed to start my bulk at new year but sh1t keeps coming up. Now I'm moving home in about 10days so I might just wait till I'm moved before I start. I was going to go with bsi then a homebrew idea, but the banks fukd my payment to the raws guy thinking it was fraud and some1else was using my bank details so iv had a right fuk on getting my cash bank in my account instead of being stuck in limbo, but then these popped up, so gana give this ago.


That was bad luck mate

Ive some home brew sitting here ready but I will put that on hold for now. I'll try bionic first as I got a good deal


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Iv getn some myself will be starting cycle in a week or 2 I hope once I get the rest of my peds in, I was suposed to start my bulk at new year but sh1t keeps coming up. Now I'm moving home in about 10days so I might just wait till I'm moved before I start. I was going to go with bsi then a homebrew idea, but the banks fukd my payment to the raws guy thinking it was fraud and some1else was using my bank details so iv had a right fuk on getting my cash bank in my account instead of being stuck in limbo, but then these popped up, so gana give this ago.


whats stuff you gonna be using of there's mate?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Test e, deca and eq dude there all 250mg/ml


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

got a bottle of there sustanon on its way


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> got a bottle of there sustanon on its way


Nice, is that a 10ml vial?

so what's the plan 10 weeks at 250ml a week?

to be run alone? (that was what I ran for my first cycle) or will you stack?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, is that a 10ml vial?
> 
> so what's the plan 10 weeks at 250ml a week?
> 
> to be run alone? (that was what I ran for my first cycle) or will you stack?


How many cycles have you done mate? I thought your journal was your first

Have you ever tried test prop? Im still debating on whether to use test prop or dbol for a kick start


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, is that a 10ml vial?
> 
> so what's the plan 10 weeks at 250ml a week?
> 
> to be run alone? (that was what I ran for my first cycle) or will you stack?


Using 1g aweek test and tren at 700mg aweek


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> How many cycles have you done mate? I thought your journal was your first
> 
> Have you ever tried test prop? Im still debating on whether to use test prop or dbol for a kick start


no mate not my first :innocent:

Id go for the dbol but that's personal choice.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> no mate not my first :innocent:
> 
> Id go for the dbol but that's personal choice.


I've never tried dbol but thats the way Id rather go instead of eod injections. But I have the test prop so its going to get used some time


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Got my 2bottles of sust 2day. Looks ok


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My mech-tech dbols just arrived so starting mine either this wkend or next after I move next thurs.

Bionic:

750mg test (enough for10weeks)

500mg deca (enough for 10weeks)

1500mg eq (enough for 5weeks)

Mech tech:

45-60mg dbol ed (enough for 25-33days)

Then once my home brew stuffs here will move onto that once the above is finished, it should be here by then, hopefully.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

stone14 said:


> My mech-tech dbols just arrived so starting mine either this wkend or next after I move next thurs.
> 
> Bionic:
> 
> ...


Starting a journal mate?

I.d definitely be interested in it


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Starting a journal mate?
> 
> I.d definitely be interested in it


Lol cheers dude but no iv tried journals in the past and can't keep it up, normally just post a thread at the end with results etc.

I'm going to start this weekend actually, going to run eq at 1g tho so it lasts abit longer and its 250mg/ml so its 9ml ew instead off 11ml.

Might run deca at 750mg same as test but wana no if my caber dose is enough at 0.5mg x2 ew with an ai. to prevent deca dick which it get.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Lol cheers dude but no iv tried journals in the past and can't keep it up, normally just post a thread at the end with results etc.
> 
> I'm going to start this weekend actually, going to run eq at 1g tho so it lasts abit longer and its 250mg/ml so its 9ml ew instead off 11ml.
> 
> Might run deca at 750mg same as test but wana no if my caber dose is enough at 0.5mg x2 ew with an ai. to prevent deca dick which it get.


9ml on eq alone, fcuk that lol I like to run Deca higher than test, always sorts out Deca d1ck


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> 9ml on eq alone, fcuk that lol I like to run Deca higher than test, always sorts out Deca d1ck


No 9ml for the lot lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> No 9ml for the lot lol


Would you split that into 2 jabs, 1 for each glute? Or do you pin large volumes in other muscles?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

safc49 said:


> Would you split that into 2 jabs, 1 for each glute? Or do you pin large volumes in other muscles?


5inj with 5x2ml so 5inj sites, 2-2.5mls as high as I go per site.

2 syringe eq (4ml)

1-2syringe deca (2-3ml)

2 syringe test (3ml)

Then this way I can judge if any cause pip doing them seperate for the 1st jabs.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

That's alot of jabbing lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

stone14 said:


> My mech-tech dbols just arrived so starting mine either this wkend or next after I move next thurs.
> 
> Bionic:
> 
> ...





Galaxy said:


> Starting a journal mate?
> 
> I.d definitely be interested in it


Id also be interested.

after my next cycle

weeks 1 -3 dbol @30mg ed taken 10mg with Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner

weeks 1-12 Mesterolone @ 25mg ed

weeks 1 -12 test e 500mg per week

weeks 3-12 Tren-Acetate 75mg EOD

weeks 10 - 11 Methandrostenolone 20mg ed

I am interested in trying

weeks 1-6 Dbol 30mg daily

weeks 7-10 Anadrol 50mg daily

weeks 1-12 Test E 500mg/wk

weeks 1-12 EQ 500mg/wk

weeks 13-16 Tren 50mg EOD

weeks 13-16 prop 50mg EOD

weeks 13-16 masteron 50mg EOD

weeks 13-16 Anavar 30mg daily


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id also be interested.
> 
> after my next cycle
> 
> ...


Cant accuse you of not thinking ahead 

Nice plan though mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

safc49 said:


> That's alot of jabbing lol


Iv never used bigger then 2ml barrels and with 1.25" blues I still get the odd leakage but 5inj one day per week don't bother me lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok, just had me 9ml couldn't wait any longer to start my cycle, had 3ml test e 250mg/ml, 3ml deca 250mg/ml, 4ml eq 250mg/ml.

Will report tomorow on any pip etc, all feels fine atm, nice smooth fast injection, oils pritty thin.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Ok, just had me 9ml c*ouldn't wait any longer to start my cycle*, had 3ml test e 250mg/ml, 3ml deca 250mg/ml, 4ml eq 250mg/ml.
> 
> Will report tomorow on any pip etc, all feels fine atm, nice smooth fast injection, oils pritty thin.


 :lol: Like a kid in a sweet shop

I went shopping today got plenty of blue needles, normally use 3ml barrels but the chemist only had 2ml or 5ml barrels so I got 5ml barrels :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Can I ask for some help/opinions please.

Im going to be injecting 2ml test e, was going to do 1ml of deca but will probably do 1 1/2ml so thats 3 1/2ml. Might also put a ml of prop in the same barrel when it falls the same day as my weekly jab so that will maybe be the odd 4 1/2ml jab

Should I split the jabs or should I do it in 1go? If I split them would it be ok to jab each bum cheek once a week?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

If it was me I'd split it into 2 I'm not into big single injections, a 2ml barrel will hold 2.5ml so you can do it in 2 no problem.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> If it was me I'd split it into 2 I'm not into big single injections, a 2ml barrel will hold 2.5ml so you can do it in 2 no problem.


Thanks Mate. Is it ok to jab a site once a week? Ive ordered my adex and proviron so will be here early next week. Im busting to jab this bionic pharmaceuticals gear but I like doing my weekly injections on a Saturday. Would it be a bad idea to jab tomorrow while waiting for the adex? Ive got nolva on hand I could use for now just in case. I never got any gyno signs last cycle. I was on veyron adex which I would not have had much confidence in


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Forgot to say that lump in my glute seems to be gone.i can't find it anyway. Should that site be good to inject?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Forgot to say that lump in my glute seems to be gone.i can't find it anyway. Should that site be good to inject?


When did you jab it last


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> When did you jab it last


Just over a week mate. Last Thursday


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Just over a week mate. Last Thursday


Should be ok mate but if you can help ut give it a few more days


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Should be ok mate but if you can help ut give it a few more days


Thanks Mate sounds doable


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Should be ok mate but if you can help ut give it a few more days


this ^

but why not rotate glute and quad? I find quad a much easier site to inject and pain free


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Once a weeks fine mate, you could do 2sites per quad if you wanted because of the size of it, and 1site in each glute so there's 6 available just in those muscles.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks folks

My only reason is I was trying to keep my glutes for the large volume jabs my quads and delts (I'll try delts anyway) for the test prop. Ive never done multiple injections or even large injections


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Once a weeks fine mate, you could do 2sites per quad if you wanted because of the size of it, and 1site in each glute so there's 6 available just in those muscles.


Quads I actually feel it quite painful to do unless its high up, so maybe there is more room but I don't feel comfortable doing this myself. If an experienced user was present then that would be great but unfortunately not

Though thats good news as I used to hate my glutes but not now so don't mind jabbing them


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> My only reason is I was trying to keep my glutes for the large volume jabs my quads and delts (I'll try delts anyway) for the test prop. Ive never done multiple injections or even large injections


When i was using prop jabbing eod i used only glutes and was fine to jab each glute every4days. But could only keep it up for 2month


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't like delt injections, feels weird to me, werth a try tho, I normally do glutes, quads, and lats (under arm wing) and if I'm desperate for another I'd do bi's.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

safc49 said:


> Quads I actually feel it quite painful to do unless its high up, so maybe there is more room but I don't feel comfortable doing this myself. If an experienced user was present then that would be great but unfortunately nit


Yeh ithe lowest I go is mid quad, iv inj abit lower than middle quad before and the oil seemed to run down to me knee and give me pip in my knee, so stick to upper half of the quad now, the upper outer quad. Still you could inj 2" if its 2ml or 1x3-4ml apart and still be in the same area. I personally don't like the idea of 4ml in 1 site as iv never went about 2.5ml and setting an absess off is a worry for regular big shots I think


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Think I'll stick to 2 glute jabs a week plus use my quads and delts fir the prop

I'll let you all know tomorrow if i cant wait lol. Im on night shift for 4 weeks from next week (at least) i hope I can manage it ok so I can stay on it and my first cycle gave me more sleep than I usually would have


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok so unfortunately I broke

I did 2ml of test e in one cheek, 1 1/2ml of deca in the other cheek. I put the 1ml test prop in my delt

Just like stone and I think bb1989 is bustling for it, I couldn't wait myself even though im not 100% eeadybut not far off


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Ok so unfortunately *I broke *
> 
> I did 2ml of test e in one cheek, 1 1/2ml of deca in the other cheek. I put the 1ml test prop in my delt
> 
> Just like stone and I think bb1989 is bustling for it,* I couldn't wait *myself even though im not 100% eeadybut not far off


 :lol: well you'd better get your ar5e into the gym tomorrow and give it something to work with!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok just jabbed 2ml of the sust and was smooth. What id expect from low dosed gear at 250mg/ml.

Lid ripped big part of alloy off with it :banghead:

Although i dont like the fact it doesnt say whats in my sust and how much of each,? Also no expiry date???


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok so this morning there's a little pip at each test inj site, my eq and deca inj site is still painless, I'd rate pip at around about 3-4/10.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Since getting up and out and about the pips droppd I can hardly feel it now, trained my biceps on web for 1st time in ages and my biceps hurt more than the pip lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Ok just jabbed 2ml of the sust and was smooth. What id expect from low dosed gear at 250mg/ml.
> 
> Lid ripped big part of alloy off with it :banghead:
> 
> Although i dont like the fact it doesnt say whats in my sust and how much of each,? Also no expiry date???





stone14 said:


> Ok so this morning there's a little pip at each test inj site, my eq and deca inj site is still painless, I'd rate pip at around about 3-4/10.


Do you guys heat the oil prior to injection? I don't know if its just me but I have found that sitting the vial in very hot water for 10 min before administering makes the injection easier and reduces the possibility of pip


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Do you guys heat the oil prior to injection? I don't know if its just me but I have found that sitting the vial in very hot water for 10 min before administering makes the injection easier and reduces the possibility of pip


i'll probably try this next week. ill have more time and wont need to worry about waking the wife up

i have some pip in each glute. left one is a bit worse than the right. that may be due to the right one getting opened up last week

but nothing major

supprisingly the prop shot in my delt is almost pip free, i thought this would have been the worst one

on a side note my adex arrived this morning:thumb: took 0.5mg, the wee fookers are hard to break cleanly

now the bad news, i dropped a vial of the test e this morning and it smashed. not fcukin nice:cursing:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Do you guys heat the oil prior to injection? I don't know if its just me but I have found that sitting the vial in very hot water for 10 min before administering makes the injection easier and reduces the possibility of pip


Never done this an never had problems even with gear in works unit at 1or2degrees lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> i'll probably try this next week. ill have more time and wont need to worry about waking the wife up
> 
> i have some pip in each glute. left one is a bit worse than the right. that may be due to the right one getting opened up last week
> 
> ...


  :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i dont warm it unless its been in a cold area to help it go thru the pin the body is 36-37oC so it will warm once its in you.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

test flu kicking in now......... :no: :sleeping:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> test flu kicking in now......... :no: :sleeping:


sh1t 1 mate. how longs that usually last? does it affect workouts?

the source seen my post about me breaking a vial and fair play to him he offered to send out a replacement

seems like a great source, fast shipping and helpful :thumbup1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

safc49 said:


> sh1t 1 mate. how longs that usually last? does it affect workouts?
> 
> the source seen my post about me breaking a vial and fair play to him he offered to send out a replacement
> 
> seems like a great source, fast shipping and helpful :thumbup1:


normally 1-3weeks i think, abit caffene i'll be fine lol.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> normally 1-3weeks i think, abit caffene i'll be fine lol.


fcuk, long enough then


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

stone14 said:


> test flu kicking in now......... :no: :sleeping:


In the past I've had that with Sustanon for the first week or two but not with test e


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

safc49 said:


> sh1t 1 mate. how longs that usually last? does it affect workouts?
> 
> the source seen my post about me breaking a vial and fair play to him he offered to send out a replacement
> 
> seems like a great source, fast shipping and helpful :thumbup1:


That's what you call a result and a good way to build a loyal customer base :thumb:


----------



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

How's every1 getting on with this stuff thinking of ordering there TRENBOLONE E 250MG? any reason why this is dosed higher than most other labs?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

stone14 said:


> normally 1-3weeks i think, abit caffene i'll be fine lol.


 :lol: the difference between test flu and man flu is with test flu you man it up and carry on, but with man flu its off to bed


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davidlloydgym said:


> How's every1 getting on with this stuff thinking of ordering there TRENBOLONE E 250MG? any reason why this is dosed higher than most other labs?


I don't start mine till 1st March but everyone else appears happy, to the best of my knowledge, within reason the mg per ml makes no difference to anything other than ease of measuring your required dose.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Davidlloydgym said:


> How's every1 getting on with this stuff thinking of ordering there TRENBOLONE E 250MG? any reason why this is dosed higher than most other labs?


200-250mg/ml is standard.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: the difference between test flu and man flu is with test flu you man it up and carry on, but with man flu its off to bed


yeh i wont be letting it hold me back im just starting my bulk lol, its not bad just aches


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Davidlloydgym said:


> How's every1 getting on with this stuff thinking of ordering there TRENBOLONE E 250MG? any reason why this is dosed higher than most other labs?


its too early for any gains, but if the gear is as good as the source then i should enjoy this cycle


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Been up about an hour now and pip from my 2ml sust is not the best 

For the dose thst it is and what i jabbed i should have zilch pip.

Ive jabbed 3ml of fusions test500 last week in the same cheek and had less pip than this.

Just hope this doesnt carry on :banghead:


----------



## kirayama (Feb 18, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:
 

> Been up about an hour now and pip from my 2ml sust is not the best
> 
> For the dose thst it is and what i jabbed i should have zilch pip.
> 
> ...


Just getting on this for my next cycle, 75mg Tren A, 250mg sus eod... pinning tonight, so hoping the pip isn't as bad as you say


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Been up about an hour now and pip from my 2ml sust is not the best
> 
> For the dose thst it is and what i jabbed i should have zilch pip.
> 
> ...


So far ive had 4 jabs and each has resulted with pip.i tried my 3rd prop jab sub q yesterday to see how that goes


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pip is quite bad wich suprised me as its only 250mg/ml 

Anybody want my 2nd un opened bottle? I cant keep this up lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

kirayama said:


> Just getting on this for my next cycle, 75mg Tren A, 250mg sus eod... pinning tonight, so hoping the pip isn't as bad as you say
> 
> View attachment 111563


Nice


----------



## kirayama (Feb 18, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Pip is quite bad wich suprised me as its only 250mg/ml
> 
> Anybody want my 2nd un opened bottle? I cant keep this up lol


Woke up and went to the gym this morning and everything is fine  slightly sore but not as much as you guys have been saying.. Maybe the batch?...

Will see how everything goes, this is my 4th cycle now, first time using these guys...

Ill take that extra bottle  was going get one my self


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

kirayama said:


> Woke up and went to the gym this morning and everything is fine  slightly sore but not as much as you guys have been saying.. Maybe the batch?...
> 
> Will see how everything goes, this is my 4th cycle now, first time using these guys...
> 
> Ill take that extra bottle  was going get one my self


drop me a pm


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

he cant pm me lol anybody else who wants it pm me


----------



## kirayama (Feb 18, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> he cant pm me lol anybody else who wants it pm me


sorry still new, how do i do it?  no option...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

kirayama said:


> sorry still new, how do i do it?  no option...


no i wasnt taking the p!ss i ment you cant pm as you are new lol you need to be a member for a while


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

was looking at this stuff...............interesting to see how it goes


----------



## kirayama (Feb 18, 2013)

liamo69 said:


> was looking at this stuff...............interesting to see how it goes


got test e, tren a, sus, for myself, and deca for a friend... on my last cycle i was on test from another lab, but only had enough for a couple weeks, finished it off with BP's test, pinning was smooth, no pip, and good gains... i've only just got on my tren and sus cycle so hope it's as good  bit worried as few of the guys on here haven't had that good a start...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My test e, eq, and deca are spot on like, was a lil pip for a couple days but noting out of the normal, looking forward to my next jabs, (for some reason I like injecting myself with roids) used to hate it and it was a chore but now its great lol. Think all call it '5jab friday' 

On a side note I'm using mech-tec dbol and I had a 15mg lastnight as I was late getting back and this morning felt ill as **** and like my head was going to explode, took 3x500mg paracetamol and 1x500mg naproxen to get rid of it, I still feel weird now. Not sure if its water retention building up or what, but breathing feels heavier and heart races is I make a quick move or stand up. Won't be taking dbol at night again, felt like a severe migraine or dehydration from a big drink sesh, took me by suprise was horibble, had to force my head off the pillow to go downstairs for pain killers, could of cried! Felt like I'd just stoop my head out infront of a bus.


----------



## nopainnogainn (Mar 2, 2013)

hello , news for a bionic pharma labs brother ?

I use sustanon , i love 

A friends uses test e and tren ace, for the moment everything is good. No pip

thanks


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Iv getn some myself will be starting cycle in a week or 2 I hope once I get the rest of my peds in, I was suposed to start my bulk at new year but sh1t keeps coming up. Now I'm moving home in about 10days so I might just wait till I'm moved before I start. I was going to go with bsi then a homebrew idea, but the banks fukd my payment to the raws guy thinking it was fraud and some1else was using my bank details so iv had a right fuk on getting my cash bank in my account instead of being stuck in limbo, but then these popped up, so gana give this ago.


Have you used any of this stuff mate? Any good?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Elvis82 said:


> Have you used any of this stuff mate? Any good?


Yes mate its good I'm just starting week 4 of using it and results are good, I'm feeling strong. Did a new PB of 220kg on the dead lift last week


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes mate its good I'm just starting week 4 of using it and results are good, I'm feeling strong. Did a new PB of 220kg on the dead lift last week


What cycle are you running pal? All bionic pharma?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Elvis82 said:


> What cycle are you running pal? All bionic pharma?


Test e with test p 3 week boost now replaced with tren a . All bionic pharma

Full details in my journal if your interested


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Test e with test p 3 week boost now replaced with tren a . All bionic pharma
> 
> Full details in my journal if your interested


Cheers mate ill av a nosey


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Elvis82 said:


> Have you used any of this stuff mate? Any good?


yeh the cycles going fine, gains are close to a stone in 4weeks strength and size is great. no problems so far, other than I think I got abit oil in a vein last week but that down to me not the gear lol.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol! Yeah not gears fault that. Good to know mate. Cheers. Good luck with rest of your cycle.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

cheers dude,


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

My source is getting this in might give it a go myself or the upjohn test cyp not sure yet


----------



## no1_gym (Jan 7, 2012)

mark67 said:


> My source is getting this in might give it a go myself or the upjohn test cyp not sure yet


we know what source your on about  hes also getting another lab in mate which is gonna be really good stuff from reviews ive read on it.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

no1_gym said:


> we know what source your on about  hes also getting another lab in mate which is gonna be really good stuff from reviews ive read on it.


Which other lab is it


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm just coming to the end of an 8 week cycle.

weeks 1 -8 test test e 500mg per week - Bionic pharmaceutical

weeks 1 -4 test test p 100mg EOD - Bionic pharmaceutical

weeks 5-8 test Tren-Acetate 50mg rising to 75mg EOD - Bionic pharmaceutical

I have added 14lbs to my body

50kg to my deadlift

75Kg to my squat

25Kg to my Bench

I can honestly say I have made more/better gains on this than I have on any of my other cycles.

LOL I almost wish my little supply box had less in it so I can return to using Bionic pharmaceutical sooner rather than later.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Elvis82 said:


> Have you used any of this stuff mate? Any good?


yeh iv been thru 30ml eq, 30ml test e and just over 20ml deca so far, all 250mg/ml, all has been spot on, v well dosed imo, nice smooth injection, with minimal pip, pip was on the 1st couple of injections but id been off cycle for 6month so guess its like opening a new site again, after that was pip free. would have preferred the eq to be higher concentration because I was on 1g ew but apart from an extra pinning per week iv nothing but good to say realy from my experience. labs g2g.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

stone14 said:


> yeh the cycles going fine, gains are close to a stone in 4weeks strength and size is great. no problems so far, other than I think I got abit oil in a vein last week but that down to me not the gear lol.


have you got an update on how your cycle has gone/going ? was thinking of using bionic for my next one but cant seem to find much on it, are you using their tren ?


----------



## craze666 (Dec 28, 2012)

any updates about bionic?


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

im using their tren ace at moment, its probably not accurately dosed but there's definitely tren in there because I get the characteristic insomnia whenever I shoot more than 75mg at once.

pip is very mild.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Paz1982 said:


> have you got an update on how your cycle has gone/going ? was thinking of using bionic for my next one but cant seem to find much on it, are you using their tren ?


Cycle went well gains spot on dude, I'm off atm but using there vitB12 and its doing the job also.

No iv not used there tren, just test'e, deca,eq,vitB12


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Cycle went well gains spot on dude, I'm off atm but using there vitB12 and its doing the job also.
> 
> No iv not used there tren, just test'e, deca,eq,vitB12


lol I went with rohm in the end, the old faithful 

the vit b12 that your using, is that to help with lethargy ? its just that I got advised this when I was talking on here about tren making me very lethargic


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Paz1982 said:


> lol I went with rohm in the end, the old faithful
> 
> the vit b12 that your using, is that to help with lethargy ? its just that I got advised this when I was talking on here about tren making me very lethargic


Yeh when I came off eq I felt a drop in energy appetite, sleeping a lot more etc so thought vitB12 might help and I believe it has, my appetite is up again, getting up in the mornings has improved and morning hunger is back, which I normally don't have without aas. It did go away at 1st and the thought of food when I got up made me feel sick, but no on vitb12 its all good again.

Iv had 1ml for the 1st 3days then my appetite etc was better. Now I'm on 2-3 ew possibly less as I go along, just going off how I feel rather than set times, defo 1per week tho.

Its 2000mcg/ml

I also have intravit (veg grade) which is 500mcg/ml tho, using the bionic stuff 1st.

Iv shot I.M and subQ both fine (29G)


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Yeh when I came off eq I felt a drop in energy appetite, sleeping a lot more etc so thought vitB12 might help and I believe it has, my appetite is up again, getting up in the mornings has improved and morning hunger is back, which I normally don't have without aas. It did go away at 1st and the thought of food when I got up made me feel sick, but no on vitb12 its all good again.
> 
> Iv had 1ml for the 1st 3days then my appetite etc was better. Now I'm on 2-3 ew possibly less as I go along, just going off how I feel rather than set times, defo 1per week tho.
> 
> ...


think im going to give the b12 a go... I started running t3 at 50mg a day and its helped a lot but still don't feel 100% in the gym or with getting up in the mornings. one good thing though, a lot of people don't like the insomnia with tren but ive never slept better :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeh iv never had sleep problem on tren either tbh lol had 1 cough, abit heat, that's it..... Ah and tren dick


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

I know this is a fairly old thread, but I thought it would be better to bump this instead of making a new one.

Has everyone had good results from BP? I'm looking to use it for my next test E cycle.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Deadcalm said:


> I know this is a fairly old thread, but I thought it would be better to bump this instead of making a new one.
> 
> Has everyone had good results from BP? I'm looking to use it for my next test E cycle.


Iv used teste deca eq all were smooth pip free and correctly dosed imo. G2g imo.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Deadcalm said:


> I know this is a fairly old thread, but I thought it would be better to bump this instead of making a new one.
> 
> Has everyone had good results from BP? I'm looking to use it for my next test E cycle.


Yes mate, I've had good results from it. In fact I've asked Santa for money this year and that's where it will be spent


----------

